# RANDOM PICS thred



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

i love the random picture threds on other forums so i thought id start one up for fun ;D


----------



## [email protected]co (Jul 23, 2010)

LOOK AT THIS LUNKER!!!!!













beat it KVD


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

got a few from over the years..
what the heck is this? lol








lil pomp i got at the beach a few months ago
dont ask how i caught it lol
but i didnt use a net, or a fishing pole  










fresh out of the ML








this hit a sabinki..








and this is just funny


----------



## ou18582 (Jan 18, 2010)

This fine example of a largemouth bass was caught on a fly that was almost as big as he was...and boy, what a fight he put up.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

went spearfishing a lot this summer....  i dont think im going next year.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> got a few from over the years..
> what the heck is this? lol
> 
> 
> ...


The really weird red fish is a squirrel fish. They are nocturnal (as you can tell) and sleep all day. I see them when I go diving all the time. You can swim right up to them and poke them awake.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a pic of a smaller one I actually caught on fly.
When I went to pick up the line to recast, I noticed a little tiny bass on my fly and it came loose on the back cast and flew about 20 feet and landed on the grass. 
I snapped a pic and released it. lol
I know I have the picture somewhere on my photobucket account I just got to find it.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Back in the era of actual film, Minolta made a small yellow underwater camera.
This picture was taken, using the Minolta, at noon time in 16 feet of water,
The school of fish was so thick it made it seem like the picture
had been taken during a night dive. I'm pretty sure quite a few
lobster chasers that launch out of Homestead have run into this school
when working the heads west of Hawks channel.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

This guy was just really anxious to say hello!








[/img]

If you've never been in a back country mangrove tunnel with a kayak, here's what it looks like. 








[/img]

We had about 4ft clearance, and about 2ft a certain spots.

WHAT THE HECK IS THIS THING   








[/img]

It's a type of sea slug. I've seen it twice while diving.

And finally a couple grouper!








[/img]

You can see eight Goliaths in that photo. It is mating season, so they gather up at wrecks. This wreck had 30+  

Enjoy!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

"WHAT THE HECK IS THIS THING"

It's a nudibranch, also known as a sea slug. 

Swamp


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

visual puns for christmas????????...............lol


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Back in the era of actual film, Minolta made a small yellow underwater camera.


you mean one of these?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's the one DF. Tough little camera,
Right up till the day it dropped from the flybridge into the cockpit.

:-[

Fumble-fingers...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

haha


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

wish i could do this!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

my future trek for my hobie power skiff







umm that boat on the bow is a 20' sterling i believe. U compare the size..







harbor freights got jokes!!







keys sunset


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)




----------

